# Is a pet coon



## Scrapy (Feb 11, 2015)

more kin to a cat or a dog when it comes to rabies shots and feline/canine distemper?


----------



## blood on the ground (Feb 11, 2015)

Coon is in the cat family if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 12, 2015)

Could a figured dat since I only got dog shots. Nephew got bit. Guess I"ll have to lock him up and wait. I"ll give him lots of magazines to read.


----------



## Yota Love (Feb 12, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Could a figured dat since I only got dog shots. Nephew got bit. Guess I"ll have to lock him up and wait. I"ll give him lots of magazines to read.



You locking the coon up or your nephew?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 12, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Could a figured dat since I only got dog shots. Nephew got bit. Guess I"ll have to lock him up and wait. I"ll give him lots of magazines to read.



If you are serious about your nephew getting "bit" then you need to get him started on rabies shots.


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 12, 2015)

Looked more like he was worried about the coon getting rabies from his nephew!


----------



## Nugefan (Feb 12, 2015)

dawg2 said:


> If you are serious about your nephew getting "bit" then you need to get him started on rabies shots.



I believe it was PUI .....


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2015)

My Grandaddy died back in the 1940's after being bit by a dog with rabies,sadly there was no treatment back then,as I understand it the Dr. did a "mercy killing"on him.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 12, 2015)

carver said:


> My Grandaddy died back in the 1940's after being bit by a dog with rabies,sadly there was no treatment back then,as I understand it the Dr. did a "mercy killing"on him.



My grandmother used recall being bitten by a rabid dog back in the early 30's and they did a series of injections into her stomach. She said they were incredibly painful and she had to have a few series of them over a few months.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 12, 2015)

Keep eye on Nephew for unusually friendliness and foaming at the mouth.

Hopefully the coon will be okay and not need injections.


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> My grandmother used recall being bitten by a rabid dog back in the early 30's and they did a series of injections into her stomach. She said they were incredibly painful and she had to have a few series of them over a few months.



Grandaddy was from Epworth,way back in the mountains,may not have known about any"Shot"and stuff.My dad was 5 years old when this happened to his dad,he said it was hard growing up on a farm (very poor) with no dad.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 12, 2015)

They cut his head off and sent it to DHEC. They won, t vaccinate here.


----------



## smokey30725 (Feb 12, 2015)

carver said:


> Grandaddy was from Epworth,way back in the mountains,may not have known about any"Shot"and stuff.My dad was 5 years old when this happened to his dad,he said it was hard growing up on a farm (very poor) with no dad.



I hear ya. I wasn't trying to come across as doubting your story. It just made me remember her story. No offense intended.


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I hear ya. I wasn't trying to come across as doubting your story. It just made me remember her story. No offense intended.



None taken


----------



## carver (Feb 12, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> I hear ya. I wasn't trying to come across as doubting your story. It just made me remember her story. No offense intended.





Oh,and glad things worked out for you Scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 13, 2015)

carver said:


> Oh,and glad things worked out for you Scrapy



Thanks

They are going to check out his head and see if they will give him shots or not.


----------



## pstrahin (Feb 13, 2015)

I aint never seen a pet coon that wasn't as mean as a stepped on snake.  Them rascals need to stay in the wild!


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 14, 2015)

pstrahin said:


> I aint never seen a pet coon that wasn't as mean as a stepped on snake.  Them rascals need to stay in the wild!


 You are so right. They are like a cute little puppy while the are a puppy but when they get 5 months old "the thrill is gone". And they are not to be trusted no more than some unnamed breeds of dogs. They lose their heads and then lose their heads.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 14, 2015)

Then again,  For the animal worshipers, Even regular people, that has had a baby coon crawl into a boot on the back poarch and not feed it?

But that gets into the religious threads and I stay off of there. 

I'm a coon hunter. I don't mind killing coons. But even I don't care for killing coonbabies.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Feb 14, 2015)

carver said:


> My Grandaddy died back in the 1940's after being bit by a dog with rabies,sadly there was no treatment back then,as I understand it the Dr. did a "mercy killing"on him.



The rabies treatment was developed in 1885 by  Louis Pasteur and Émile Roux. I'm thinking that wasnt a mercy killing as maybe a out right murder???


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2015)

All raccoon will test positive for rabies with the head test.. He might as well take the shot. They in the arm nowdays. Not belly.


----------



## Scrapy (Feb 14, 2015)

He has started the shots. 99% chance the coon did not have rabies being raised in the house plus the shots are 99% effective.

Looks like the worst part is the bite itself. It cut into a tendon or nerve of his middle finger and the wound is going to leave a nasty scar.   They say he his getting use of his finger back.

Don't trust them! Don't raise a coon.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 14, 2015)

Aint no way Id raise one. Ive seen how mean one can truly be  Like little buzz saws.


----------



## The Longhunter (Feb 15, 2015)

Pet vaccines are not effective on coons, which are distantly   related to bears.

Even so, they are subject to some canine diseases, against which they cannot be vaccinated, which is why they are not recommended as pets.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 15, 2015)

The Longhunter said:


> Pet vaccines are not effective on coons, which are distantly   related to bears.
> 
> Even so, they are subject to some canine diseases, against which they cannot be vaccinated, which is why they are not recommended as pets.



I always heard a coon, a bear and a hog were related.


----------



## rvick (Feb 16, 2015)

I remember in school back in the early '60s watching film strips of people who had rabies. They were shackled to their beds & were a pitiful sight. Flailing about & acting like wild animals before mercifully dying. I can understand where a Dr. might end a rabies patient's  suffering. Carver, I know about growing up the only son on a farm with no Dad, as my Daddy was killed when I was 7 yrs. old.


----------



## bowshooter50ga (Feb 17, 2015)

My little brother had a baby coon as a pet many years ago.  It was a cool pet to have, until the little bugger turned mean and started nipping at everyone.  I don't remember where he took it, may have just opened the door and let it loose.  I've not been tempted to own one as a pet since.


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 17, 2015)

Sounds like my daughters Chihuahua. Little monster is quick as a snake and has teeth like a shark.


----------

